# Converting GTS-Tto GTR?



## RB240z (Mar 16, 2004)

i know it might sound strange to do but i was thinking that if i bought a Gtst R32 and then bought a GTR front clip and swapped out the motor and drive systems then it would technically be a GTR not really sure because i have never heard of it being done but jus thought id give it a shot. Also can anyone tell me if ur in the military if your still allowed to import vehicles from other countries in?


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

You could attempt the swap, but the problem lies with the AWD of the GTR, getting it into a GTS-t would require very difficult and expensive modification. So, it would probably be cheaper to buy a GTR from the beginning. As far as 'technically' having a GTR, it would always be a GTS-t with a GTR engine/drivetrain technically. That's because when it comes down to technicalities, you'll have the GTS-t body code. 

Another issue with the swap, are cosmetic issues, the lack of the wide body on the GTS-t. The front is easily cured by swapping the fenders and bumper, all bolt on. The rear is where the issue is quite difficult, to get the wide body, the rear fenders would have to get full blister panels welded on, and the gas door would have to be pushed out to match them for it to look correct.

As for the military, yes we are allowed to import vehicles from other countries. However, we have to follow all the import rules and guidelines like everyone else. More so to a point. If I want to import my Skyline to the US, I have to pay a $5000 minimum down payment to the RI and prove this with a contract and receipt before I can even get the car on a boat to the US!


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

there is another way which has been looked into here in oz.. have you heard of a gts-4, they are a 4wd version that came in a r32 rb20det powered or a r33 rb25de N/A version, the engines were under powered so some people have done rb25det swaps with good results, i'd say someone has done a rb26dett swap at some point!!


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

I wish my R32 GTS-4 had an RB25DET in it. Would have been a bit faster and more fun. Often overlooked here in the US is the R33 GTS-4 that came standard with the RB25DE engine. RB25DET would swap right in. The RB26DETT engine is badass, but you need a lot more money and IMO, they are simply not worth it over an RB25DET unless you are going for mad HP and you have an unlimited budget.


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

scourge said:


> I wish my R32 GTS-4 had an RB25DET in it. Would have been a bit faster and more fun. Often overlooked here in the US is the R33 GTS-4 that came standard with the RB25DE engine. RB25DET would swap right in. The RB26DETT engine is badass, but you need a lot more money and IMO, they are simply not worth it over an RB25DET unless you are going for mad HP and you have an unlimited budget.


and not your daliy driver as well...


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

RB240z said:


> i know it might sound strange to do but i was thinking that if i bought a Gtst R32 and then bought a GTR front clip and swapped out the motor and drive systems then it would technically be a GTR not really sure because i have never heard of it being done but jus thought id give it a shot. Also can anyone tell me if ur in the military if your still allowed to import vehicles from other countries in?


Have thought of doing that to my GTS-t, and I don't particularly care about the cosmetics, but there are a few issues:

1) the centre diff uses some kind of hydraulic pack that sits near the back end of the car, so you wouldn't get either the pack nor the harness to it on a front cut. You might be able to do away with the hydraulics and try to get something like a Torsen diff to work. 
2) I've been told that the GTS-t and GTS-4/GTR frame rails are different at the front, where the latter has clearance for the driveshafts. Not sure if it's true.
3) the front track on the GTS-t is narrower, so you'd probably have to have the suspension and/or driveshafts modified, or fit the GTR front fenders and accept the track difference front/rear. Would look funny, though.

I've been thinking of getting a really badly pranged GTR complete and transferring all the stuff over to my car. I've seen a few on some Japanese sites. If I could get one that was sideswiped in the middle that would be ideal.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

One of the problems with trying to fit the AWD to a GTS-t is the transmission. The transfer case portion of it is where the floor pan is. So, you have to either cut that area out an weld in a GTR/GTS4 portion or make a piece to fit the new mold lines required. This is why installing the RB26 into a GTS4 is so much easier and realistic.


----------

